
A growing paradigm for French startups: R&D in France, fundraising abroad - cocoflunchy
http://www.rudebaguette.com/2014/08/28/new-paradigm-french-startups-rd-france-fundraising-abroad/
======
emiliobumachar
"In France, it is not as easy to fire employees as it is in the US. Hiring
someone is a real commitment. "

I think it's a huge stretch to paint that as an advantage. Hiring is
inherently an important issue, to the point that a single bad hire can doom a
small company anywhere in the world. Putting even more weight in that decision
will only be bad for the employers, whether or not you believe it's good for
the employees.

If it's at all relevant, I'm from Brazil, where it's also very hard to fire
anyone.

